# My new plants for July 2020



## Hakone (Jul 10, 2020)

P charlesworthii fma sandowiae
P fairrieanum fma bohlmannianum
P godefroyae album


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

Great choices and very healthly looking plants. Are you collecting albas?


----------



## Lucienne (Jul 11, 2020)

An interesting planting. Can you tell more and show on the photos?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Great choices and very healthly looking plants. Are you collecting albas?


Thanks , only albas


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

Just curious. What draws you to an all alba collection? Just like the look, breeding plans...?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2020)

Lucienne said:


> An interesting planting. Can you tell more and show on the photos?



automatic irrigation system


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Just curious. What draws you to an all alba collection? Just like the look, breeding plans...?



I want to write a book on Paphiopedilum Albino Forms. The plants are from seedling to bloom, is documented by me. I make a documentary about albas Paphiopedilum and all photos myself.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

That sounds amazing! I wish you well with the project.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## werner.freitag (Jul 11, 2020)

good choice, would like to own


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 11, 2020)

Good job...
I have seriously considered an auto watering system.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 12, 2020)

I would love to hear more about your auto watering system. What are the pots sunk into? How does it work? How do you keep the roots from smothering in that setup? I feel like Paph roots need big openings at the bottom of pots, to allow air. But I love your setup. Where did you get it or how is it created? Thank you.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I would love to hear more about your auto watering system. What are the pots sunk into? How does it work? How do you keep the roots from smothering in that setup? I feel like Paph roots need big openings at the bottom of pots, to allow air. But I love your setup. Where did you get it or how is it created? Thank you.



The pot sunk into Substrate. The water pump is programmed to deliver water 1 x day for 1 minute: 6 x 15 ml, 6 x 30 ml, 6 x 60 ml

The small plants: 1 x 15ml per pot ----> 6 pots
The medium plants: 1 x 30 ml per pot ----> 6 pots
The big plants: 1 x 60 ml per pot ------> 6 pots
together 36 pots
With a digital clock you can program water delivery multiple times. you can water a total of 36 pots






Gardena city gardening Urlaubsbewässerung: Pflanzenbewässerungs-Set für drinnen und draußen, individuelle Bewässerung von bis zu 36 Pflanzen (1265-20): Amazon.de: Garten


Gardena city gardening Urlaubsbewässerung: Pflanzenbewässerungs-Set für drinnen und draußen, individuelle Bewässerung von bis zu 36 Pflanzen (1265-20) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



www.amazon.de


----------



## Hakone (Jul 20, 2020)

left: paph. venustum Album , paph . villosum aureum
right : paph. lowii Abino Beauty , paph. venustum album


----------



## Hakone (Jul 25, 2020)

I bought from Popow Orchids today

left to right: paph. barbigerum aureum , paph papuanum Album , paph hirsutissimum var. esquirolei

behind : paph hirsutissinum var. chiwanum


----------



## Hakone (Jul 25, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I would love to hear more about your auto watering system. What are the pots sunk into? How does it work? How do you keep the roots from smothering in that setup? I feel like Paph roots need big openings at the bottom of pots, to allow air. But I love your setup. Where did you get it or how is it created? Thank you.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 27, 2020)

nebulizer


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2020)

Ultra-sonic mister?


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 20, 2020)

It has been some time, how is your set up working out?


----------

